# Champion Generator ??



## WilliamBos (Jun 21, 2016)

Been looking around, the price for this Champion Electric start can't be beat. Service and support seem good too.
7200W/9000W Generator, 439cc - Champion Power Equipment

Thoughts?


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

I know this is an old post, but new here and looking around and saw this. I am a Champion Generator fan, I have 3 of them and have no problem recommending them. The biggest problem I see with them is people don't follow the owners manual. Read the book and do your maintenance and this will be a good unit.


----------



## unit1249 (Oct 5, 2020)

I love my 100155 costco model. Dont understand why the newer model dont have 5 percent thd like mine.


----------

